# Como funciona este pequeño amplificador VHF ?



## po210 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hola 
En :

http://electronics-diy.com/img/tx500_schematic.jpg

aparece una etapa amplificadora que no acabo de ver como funciona.De hecho,la he construido usándola con un oscilador distinto que el que aparece como primera etapa y no funciona.
Mi duda es  ¿Cómo puede estar el transistor Q2 en la región activa si su base no está polarizada?
Entonces,supongo que funcionará solamente cuando la tensión en su entrada sea de 0,7V o superior.si es así, ¿no producira esto una distorsión tremenda en la onda amplificada?
Mi oscilador (un Clapp) produce menos de 0,3Vpp a 100Mhz.¿conoceis algun otro amplificador así de simple pero que funcione en zona activa con esta tension de entrada?
Y ya que estamos...¿qué papel desempeñan L3 o L5 aqui?
Muchas gracias


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 27, 2011)

Hola como estas , Q2 trabaja en clase c al igual que Q3, L2 y L3 junto a c 12 y c13 conforman una red adaptadora de impedancia y l5 es un choque este sirve para que la rf generada por Q2 no se vaya a tierra y en Q3 volvemos a tener una red adaptadora de impedancias L8 y L7 junto con C17 y C18.
Saludos


----------



## po210 (Jun 27, 2011)

Muchas gracias Gabriel por la respuesta.
Si la inductancia L5 es para que no se vaya la radiofrecuencia ¿no sería mejor no ponerla?
La verdad es que no acabo de entenderlo.
Como ese amplificador no me convencía mucho,he montado este

http://www.mycal.net/old/projects/mpr/1schnew.gif

que segun dicen en 

http://www.mycal.net/old/projects/mpr/800mw.htm

es "ballet proof" (a prueba de balas) pero tampoco me acaba de funcionar porque en su segunda etapa tiene otro clase C,que tampoco funciona.
Claro,mi oscilador ataca la primera etapa con 0,1Vpp,el primer transistor lo "amplifica" a 0,4Vpp pero eso no llega a los 0,7 necesarios (ver foto,escala a 0,1V,onda de unos 90Mhz),comparando voltaje en base de primer transistor y tras primer filtro)) para excitar el segundo transistor en su zona activa durante una parte de la onda.Así que estoy en las mismas...
Además,dice el articulo que el primer transistor trabaja en zona activa con los valores que da y si echas cuentas no sale.He tenido que cambiar la resistencia de 20K por un pot de 25K para encontrar el punto en que el primer transistor esta en zona activa (Vbe>0,7V)
Para los transistores he utilizado dos MPSH10...como no sea que no llegan a amplificar lo suficiente para excitar el segundo no lo entiendo...
¿Sabeis qué puede estar pasando?


----------



## raulin100 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola  "gabriel77sur"
Antes que nada  yo tambien te  agradezco por la respuesta. Respecto a la bobina que evita que la Rf se vaya a masa, y en q2 cual es la bobina que cumple esa función

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola muchachos, po210 si quitas la inductancia L5 no vas a polarizar la base para que el transistor trabaje en clase c recuerda que L5 presenta una alta impedancia a la rf pero en cc solo se comporta como un corto y te posibilita para que el transistor trabaje en esa zona, al amigo raulin100 en Q2 L2 debería actuar como L5 creo que ahi un error para mi debería ser un choque de rf como un vk200. si buscan en los demás post, no recuerdo la ubicación ahora hay un excelente material sobre el diseño de amplificadores de rf,
saludos


----------



## po210 (Jun 30, 2011)

Muchas gracias de nuevo Gabriel.
Creo que lo entiendo.Entonces el transistor esta básicamente apagado todo el rato hasta que la entrada supera los 0,7V necesarios para su activación ¿no?.
O sea,si la etapa anterior no llega a producir esos 0,7V no habrá amplificación ¿cierto?
He leido los posts que mencionas acerca de amolificadores en el foro,pero esto no me ha quedado claro,aunque ahora supongo que es así.Gracias de nuevo


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 30, 2011)

Efectivamente este tipo de amplificador trabaja de esta forma cuando la señal pasa el umbral de 0,7 V empiezan a trabajar, para mi deberías colocar otra etapa amplificadora en clase A para llevar los 0,4V a un valor mas alto y recién ahí atacar los amplificadores en clase C.
Saludos

po210 te comento que el segundo amplificador que esta en el post nro3 la señal minima de entrada es de 10mW esto es igual a una señal de 0.7Vrms o sea unos 0.9 volt pico por lo que me has dicho tu señal es de 0,1Vpp osea que vas a tener que amplificarla.
Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## raulin100 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hola amigos:
Vuelvo de tiempo,  gracias  gabriel77sur por tu respuesta. Yo tambien tuve la duda por la presencia de la bobina para   Q2, pues tambien creo que deberias ser un vk 200. 
Por favor Si por ahi tienes  un manual de diseño de amplificadores 
gracias.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola gente:

Resulta que me han pinchado el ánimo, porque recientemente estuve diseñando un circuito impreso (PCB) para este emisor, pero por lo visto dicen que no funciona... 

Mmm... es una lástima, yo supuse que iba a andar perfecto, porque hice la versión TX200 y anduvo muy bien, es de la misma página.

Alguna sugerencia? Cambios? Modificaciones en el circuito para que funcione correctamente? 

*Saludos!*

PS: No quisiera tirar el proyecto a la basura... tenía muchas ganas de armarlo con mi diseño de PCB, pero por lo que cuentan....... aguardo respuesta.


----------



## po210 (Ago 3, 2011)

Al final,no lo monté.Mi oscilador de RF (distinto del que sale en la primera etapa de tu esquema) solo daba 0,2V a 100Mhz y no podía excitar el amplificador clase C,que necesita 0,7V minimo.
Así que supongo que si tu primera etapa produce una oscilacion de mas de 0,7V,podrás utilizarlo.
El otro amplificador que monté,apenas amplificaba nada a 100Mhz,supongo que porque la beta del transistor a 100Mhz era pequeña.(aunque el mpsh10 decian que tenia Ft=650Mhz...).Probaré con el 2N5179


----------



## pandacba (Ago 3, 2011)

Quien dice que no funciona? Alguien de mucha experiencia? alguién que lo armo y no le anduvo?(tal vez lo hizo mal)
No te desanimes, busca más informacíón como ser la pág original de quien lo diseño asi de esa forma te puedes comunicar con el diseñador en caso de encontrar dificultades.


Es un problema de los que solo arman y luego dicen no funciona, me ha pasado con muchos proyectos, incluso con el famoso TDA7000, en la revista elektor salio un muy buen proyecto y aqui en mi city hicieron el impreso lo arme y no andaba, asi que me fije en la hoja de datos(no habia internet) y me di con que un pequeño capcitor estaba uno de sus extremos colocado donde no debia, lo saque y lo solde por la parte inferior de la placa y quedo funcionando perfectamente!!!!!!


No te desanimes investiga un poco, al menos o confirmas que realmene tiene un problema o te das con que es tan bueno como el que ya hiciste


----------



## Tavo (Ago 3, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Ahora que dieron cuál es el problema del emisor TX500, se me ocurrió una solución posible:
Según tengo entendido, el problema del circuito TX500 es que el amplificador necesita 0,7V para trabajar, y es probable que el oscilador solo no entregue esa tensión... entonces se me ocurre que podríamos hacer una etapa de "pre" a la salida del oscilador, para poder excitar bien el amplificador del TX500.

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras: A ver que opinan ustedes.
Estaría bueno que algún ojo crítico le echase una mirada, a ver si mi idea es factible.-



Yo creo que de esta manera queda solucionado el problema de la exitación del "Two Stage 500mW Amplifier".

Respecto de los transistores, no hagan caso a los del esquema. Yo reemplazaría todos por 2N2222 metálicos y chau. Creo que para estas aplicaciones son lo mejor...

Saludos.

PS: Se me pasó de largo un detalle: En el acople entre el oscilador TX500 y el previo TX200 hay dos capacitores, primeramente uno de 2.2pF y luego el de 2pF -> Ahí habría que dejar solo uno, y pienso que podría ser de 5 o 10pF.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 3, 2011)

Eso me gusto, ese es el camino, no descartarlo por que no funciono, ananlizarlo, encontrar el problema plantear una solución y lograr que funcione


----------



## Tavo (Ago 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Eso me gusto, ese es el camino, no descartarlo por que no funciono, ananlizarlo, encontrar el problema plantear una solución y lograr que funcione


Te manejás más o menos con la RF panda?? (o solo le das a la AF? )

Tengo muchas ganas de echar a andar ese Tx, porque creo que tiene una calidad estupenda, ya probé la versión anterior y quedé sorprendido. Espero que alguna mente brillante me tire alguna opinión sobre esa modificación. Yo creo que es posible y factible, pero soy bastante nuevo en esto, y no tengo mucha cancha en el tema.. 

Saludos.

*EDIT:*

Como les decía, antes ya había empezado a diseñar el PCB del TX500, porque pensaba hacerlo, pero con los problemas que surgieron, estoy viendo una posible solución. Bueno, de todas maneras, algo como esto tenía hecho, *aún falta terminar eh, pero lo básico está:*



Q3 es un 7805 (yo alimentaría el oscilador con más tensión, desde 6V hasta unos 8V) y Q5 es un LM317, para mantener la tensión en 13.8Vdc siempre fija.


----------



## po210 (Ago 3, 2011)

Perdonad muchachos,pero me he sentido aludido con eso de "quien dice que no funciona?".Yo no he dicho que no funcione,yo lo que digo es que mi oscilador produce menos de 0,7V y no es capaz de excitar la segunda etapa el circuito original.Evidentemente,un amplificador previo que pase de los 0,2V a 0,7 podrá excitar la segunda etapa amplificadora.La etapa separadora adicional del TX200,con la resistencia de 27K,hace que la base del transistor esté a un nivel alto aun cuando no hay señal,así que supongo que arregla ese problema,aunque tambien temo que el BF199 se caliente bastante si está conduciendo más rato.
Así que ,Tavo,¡adelante!. Si funciona,perfecto.Sobre todo si dices que el TX200 anduvo bien.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 3, 2011)

po210 dijo:


> Perdonad muchachos,pero me he sentido aludido con eso de "quien dice que no funciona?".Yo no he dicho que no funcione,yo lo que digo es que mi oscilador produce menos de 0,7V y no es capaz de excitar la segunda etapa el circuito original.


No te sientas perseguido hombre, estamos para debatir y plantear soluciones, no hay problema!



po210 dijo:


> Evidentemente,un amplificador previo que pase de los 0,2V a 0,7 podrá excitar la segunda etapa amplificadora.La etapa separadora adicional del TX200,con la resistencia de 27K,hace que la base del transistor esté a un nivel alto aun cuando no hay señal,así que supongo que arregla ese problema...


Mmm, entonces cuál sería la solución? Ojo! No te estoy preguntando de "vago", te pregunto porque realmente no se mucho sobre el tema! 
Habría que subir ese valor??

Un dato referido a eso: Cuando armé mi TX200, no se por qué motivo olvidé instalar dicha resistencia, y el transmisor andaba perfectamente bien!! 
Así que, me temo que no debe tener mucho sentido que esté ahí.. no se... No sé para qué está ahí esa resistencia.



po210 dijo:


> ...aunque tambien temo que el BF199 se caliente bastante si está conduciendo más rato.


Por esto no te preocupes, dije más arriba que todos los transistores serían 2N2222, ya que el BF199 tiene muy poca corriente, a penas 50mA.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Ago 3, 2011)

po210 dijo:


> Perdonad muchachos,pero me he sentido aludido con eso de "quien dice que no funciona?".Yo no he dicho que no funcione,yo lo que digo es que mi oscilador produce menos de 0,7V y no es capaz de excitar la segunda etapa el circuito original.Evidentemente,un amplificador previo que pase de los 0,2V a 0,7 podrá excitar la segunda etapa amplificadora.La etapa separadora adicional del TX200,con la resistencia de 27K,hace que la base del transistor esté a un nivel alto aun cuando no hay señal,así que supongo que arregla ese problema,aunque tambien temo que el BF199 se caliente bastante si está conduciendo más rato.
> Así que ,Tavo,¡adelante!. Si funciona,perfecto.Sobre todo si dices que el TX200 anduvo bien.


Lamento que te hayas sentido aludido, si lees bien el verdadero sentido de lo que dije fue el que interpreto Tavo, y que es el de seguir adelante, que fue lo que realmente me importo, es decir que no desfalleciera ante la dificultad, fue tan solo eso, ya que solo me dirigi a él solamente y a nadie más, al que le quepa el poncho que se lo ponga


----------



## po210 (Ago 3, 2011)

Tranquilo pandacha,lo que pasa es que a ese amplificador le metí bastante rato y no conseguí nada por el problema de los 0,7V.
Tavo,te cuento lo que yo,que también aprendo de esto como hobby,entiendo.La resistencia de 27K creo que sirve para poner en alto la base del transistor.Al estar en alto,la base del transistor esta a nivel superior a 0,7V todo el rato,y entonces cualquier señal,incluso menor a 0,7,sumada a los 0,7 que debe tener la base,ya será suficiente para amplificar.Por lo menos en la parte positiva de la onda (que debido al capacitor de 2pF está centrada en cero),porque en la negativa,si empieza a restar de los 0,7V,el transistor quedará en corte.
Si el transistor está en la zona activa,Vbe=0,7V, y por la resitencia pasan (12-0,7)V/27K = 0,4mA.Si la beta del transistor es,digamos 100,la corriente de colector sería unos 40mA,que parece elevada,y por eso decía que quizá se caliente.Quizá,porque lo hace solo en la mitad de la onda,y por eso quizá no se caliente tanto.Además,si por la base se fuerza demasiada corriente (y en este montaje la corriente de base solo puede irse hacia el emisor,porque hacia el otro lado esta el 2pF que la bloquea) ,el transistor puede saturarse,y quedar en un estado en el que apenas amplifica.
El choque L2 permite que por el colector circulen esos 40mA, a la vez que aisla la RF de la fuente.
Así que creo que puede ser la solución.¿Quizá el 2N2222 no tiene ganancia suficiente a 100Mhz?

Si lo pruebas y funciona con un 2N2222 lo montaré,pues prefiero quemar un 2N2222 que los MPSH10 que ya he quemado...;-(


----------



## Tavo (Ago 3, 2011)

po210 dijo:


> ¿Quizá el 2N2222 no tiene ganancia suficiente *a 100Mhz*?
> 
> Si lo pruebas y funciona con un 2N2222 lo montaré,pues prefiero quemar un 2N2222 que los MPSH10 que ya he quemado...;-(


Y cuál es el problema de usar 2N2222 para estas aplicaciones? 

No se si alguna vez miraste la hoja de datos del transistor, pero creo que esto sirve como una pista:



El 2N2222 trabaja cómodamente bien en 100mHz... no entiendo cual es el problema. No es un transistor especial de RF, pero sirve perfectamente para el caso.

No veo cual es la ventaja de usar los MPSH10, si bien estos son de RF, soportan muy poca corriente de colector, apenas 40mA...

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 3, 2011)

Los 2N2222 son más que excelentes, trabajan perfecto dentro del rango de FT que marca la hoja de datos

Son otro clásico en transistores, muy dificiles de reemplazar por otros en ese tamaño


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 3, 2011)

Si los 2N2222 no fueran transistores de uso general, no serian empleados en el Transceptor de Radioaficionados BITX

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/BITX_Transceiver

Tampoco podrian ser usados en una gran variedad de transmisores de FM.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 3, 2011)

No se bien cuál fue tu intensión respecto al comentario Mumish (negativa o positiva?)

Me parece que los 2N2222 son muy indicados en estos asuntos, se comportan muy bien en alta frecuencia, y son transistores robustos: tienen una corriente de colector de 800mA (0,8A). Creo que hay pocos así, que manejen alta frecuencia con buena corriente.

Saludos.
PS: Mumish, viste mis comentarios anteriores en este tema? (la modificación del TX500).


----------



## po210 (Ago 4, 2011)

Lei en http://www.qsl.net/v/va3iul/ que para RF lo mejor es utilizar transistores con una Ft mucho mas alta que la que vayas a utilizar,y excitarlos con una corriente de colector muy baja para evitar excesiva distorsion e inestabilidad.El MPSH10 tiene ft=650Mhz.
En cuanto al BITX,parece que funciona a 20m -> frec=15Mhz -> bien por debajo de la Ft del 2N2222.
Yo,en los esquemas que he visto que me han parecido interesantes (no el tipico BabyMonitor) ,no he visto 2N2222,pero es barato,resistente y por probar no creo que se pierda nada.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola muchachos como están, en el post Nro 7 ya les había comentado del previo que debían agregar para que el tx funcione, mis felicitaciones por compartir las experiencias ya que nos enseñan mucho a todos, lamentablemente me encuentro trabajando en otro proyecto y no cuento con mucho tiempo para poder ayudar mas lo que si le puedo decir que el 2n2222 lo tengo funcionando como oscilador a 134,3 Mhz junto con un separador y no presenta ningún problema, los ánimos a seguir ya que van por muy buen camino,
Saludos, Gabriel


----------



## Tavo (Ago 4, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta Gabriel...

Como dijiste, ya habías comentado como se podía solucionar el problema de excitación; es decir, nos dijiste "cómo" pero no nos sugeriste de qué manera implementarlo (un diagrama, un esquema...)


gabriel77sur dijo:


> Efectivamente este tipo de amplificador trabaja de esta forma cuando la señal pasa el umbral de 0,7 V empiezan a trabajar, para mi deberías colocar otra etapa amplificadora en clase A para llevar los 0,4V a un valor mas alto y recién ahí atacar los amplificadores en clase C.



Si pudieses dedicarnos 5 minutos de tu tiempo estaría mu agradecido que me tires una pista para seguir por el camino correcto. 

Gracias por tu optimismo.

Saludos!


----------



## po210 (Ago 4, 2011)

Uauuu! 134Mhz!!. 
¿Podrías pasarnos tambien,si no es mucho pedir,el esquema de ese oscilador?.¿Qué salida produce en Vpp?


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 4, 2011)

Muchachos le pido mil disculpas me he equivocado hoy abrí el oscilador que había montado y me di cuenta que estaba usando un como transistor oscilador un mpf102 que es un fet y como separador el 2n2222, espero sepan disculparme.

Aca les dejo el separador que uso en mi osc el separador es un 2n2222, el archivo lo van a poder ver en el multisim 11 espero le sea de ayuda.


----------



## msc1024 (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola a todos soy principiante en esto...

Mi pregunta acerca de como les sacan el voltaje a los transmisores de este post ó que es lo que quieren decir que cuando un oscilador de un transmisor da 0.4 vpp de salida... Ó  0,4v pico a pico entrante...


Saludos a todos...

Tambien que aparato electronico utilizan para poderlo medir o si es un circuito especial para calcular el voltaje de salida de un transmisor ó simplemente utilizan un multimetro entre negativo y la salida del transmisor...?


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola MSC1024 en este caso en particular estamos utilizando un osciloscopio para realizar las mediciones, realmente es un aparato necesario para todo el que se dedica a la electrónica, este aparato es como nuestros ojos, cuando puedes ver las distintas señales que hay en los diferentes circuitos tanto analogico como digitales que solo conoces en la teoría es algo maravilloso, pero es un instrumento caro, creo que cada uno de nosotros se da cuenta del momento en adquirirlo, por otro lado para comenzar puedes armar una sonda de rf y obtener valores aproximados, esta puedes conectarla a tu tester digital.
Me olvidaba bienvenido al foro.
Saludos


----------



## msc1024 (Ago 5, 2011)

Ok gracias gabriel77sur...

Saludos...


----------



## Tavo (Abr 7, 2015)

Alguna vez alguien armó el circuito del primer post pero COMPLETO? -_- Es decir, sin cambiar nada, tal cual las instrucciones y valores de componentes................ :S

Hace mucho tiempo que tengo hecho el PCB, capaz si tengo algún tiempo lo armo.



Es a dos capas. La parte de arriba sería todo un plano de masa, completo, para evitar ruidos e interferencias.

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 7, 2015)

Hola Tavo,Para mi gusto ,esa placa tiene demasiados recovecos,Muchos caminos extremadamente largos,lo que aumenta la posibilidad de generacion de todo tipo de parasitos,Se podria realizar un diseño mas simple y efectivo,Con respecto al circuito del primer post, otra cosa que tampoco me convence ,es la forma de generar la modulacion,y menos lo del oscilador libre,Cuando trabajamos en alta frecuencia,no podemos pensar en hacer un diseño serio,partiendo de un oscilador,que a esas fcias no es estable,Puede servir para jugar un rato,pero sin algo de instrumental para saber ,por lo menos si el vco esta en el rango y no en una espurea,lo veo como condenado al fracaso.

Pd En El Foro existen diseños mas interesantes,efectivos y ampliamente comprobados.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 7, 2015)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!!!  Entonces no lo voy a armar jaja, no voy a perder tiempo!

Saludos.


----------



## po210 (Abr 7, 2015)

Seguro que hay osciladores con mayor estabilidad y PLL y todo eso.Pero aunque nunca conseguí amplificar lo suficiente para excitar el transistor, el circuito me pareció muy simple e ilustrativo.Si conoceis alguno similar que sea más "a prueba de balas" y tan simple como este,ponedlo por aqui...


----------



## elgriego (Abr 7, 2015)

El Siguiente diseño funciona y es estable,ademas se puede amplificar. Se trata de amplificar la señal entregada por esos tx, que venden para transmitir el audio por Fm,de un mp3 a un estereo o radio de automovil.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-50mw-tx-fm-mp3-hacer-tarde-fria-lluviosa-119715/

Saludos.


----------

